# Herrlicher Artikel zu WoW - unbedingt lesen :)



## mikk (26. November 2008)

http://www.faz.net/s/Rub4521147CD87A4D9390...n~Scontent.html

Super geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (26. November 2008)

> Die Entwicklung eines jeden Charakters stellt sich als non-linear und einzigartig dar - die Wege, die er geht, die Erfolge, nach denen er strebt, die Ausrüstung, die er trägt, und letztlich die individuelle Gestaltung seiner Klassentalente, die zum Herz der Spielmechanik gehören, dies alles ist dem Spieler überlassen, es ist wählbar, optimierbar.



An der Stelle musste ich dann herzhaft lachen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. November 2008)

mikk schrieb:


> http://www.faz.net/s/Rub4521147CD87A4D9390...n~Scontent.html
> 
> Super geschrieben
> 
> ...



nahezu genial würde ich sagen

Danke für den Link!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (26. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Total toll geschrieben .


----------



## nemø (26. November 2008)

nich schlecht nich schlecht

i-wo hat sie (er) recht


----------



## henrikdeluxe (26. November 2008)

ich finde den Part 


> *Anfangs besaß ich den Ehrgeiz im Welthandels-Chat auf Wörter aufmerksam zu machen, in denen das Verhältnis zwischen Buchstabe und Fehler eins zu eins war,* ließ das aber sein, als man mich, nicht ganz zu Unrecht, als Chat-Stasi beschimpfte, es sei &#8222;kackegal wies da steht hauptsach man rafft was los is&#8220;.
> [...]
> wenn man einmal Dinge wie &#8222;LFM BRT: 1 DD mit CC&#8220; verstanden hat, kann man bei der nächsten Bewerbung mit ruhigem Gewissen eine weitere Fremdsprache angeben.



am lustigsten.
(Auch wenn sie damit verallgemeinert auf die gesamte WoW Comunity das Schprachchaos anprangert, obwohl sie offensichtlich auf keinem RP Server gespielt hat.)


Der Schreibstil Autorin ist auch abwechslungsreich und unterhaltsam. 
Ich seh den tieferen Sinn des Artikels aber darin, kritisch das Thema WoW zu beleuchten, ohne anklagend und abwertend zu schreiben.
Ihre eigene Meinung gibt sie nicht preis, leider sagt sie auch nicht, ob sie weiterhin ihre Paladina spielt. Doch das würde ihre Meinung wiederum offenlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (26. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nahezu genial würde ich sagen
> 
> Danke für den Link!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ich klebe noch an der Frage ob ich noch in den Abgrund schaue oder der Abgrund schon mich beobachtet! 

Ich denke wir (der Abgrund und ich) werden uns auf ein unentschieden im Sinne von "gegenseitigem beobachten" einigen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um das ganze mal weiter zu spinnen:

Und wenn der Abgrund lange genug in dich geblickt hast, blickst du aus dem Abgrund hoch auf alles, was du mal hattest!

10/10 Punkten für diesen echt gut geschriebenen Artikel!! Und einen Zusatzpunkt für das verwendete Nietzschezitat!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cardiac86 (26. November 2008)

Himmlischer Artikel. Bloß versteht man ihn wohl nur, wenn man das Spiel selber spielt.


----------



## Dudeman (26. November 2008)

der is besser: WoW  hehe xD -.-


----------



## snif07 (26. November 2008)

Mal schön was anderes zu lesen als "killerspiel" "sucht" usw.

Schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alrilin (26. November 2008)

hattest du den nicht selber geschrieben?^^
hattest schonmal n threat das du einen für die faz schreiben wolltest^^
trotzdem guter artikel


----------



## Yôk (26. November 2008)

Ist ja nicht umsonst auf FAZ.net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also daran müsstet ihr eigentlich auch ableiten können wie die FAZ teilweise geschrieben ist ;-)


----------



## Xorras (26. November 2008)

Hm hätte nicht gedacht das es sich bei der... Innencover(?)-Äußerung um einen Sprcuh Nietzsches handelt...
Denn eigentlich sind mir viele seiner Werke bekannt... Aber es passt...
*Über-Den-Tieferen-Sinn-Grübelt*

Find den Text gut geschrieben, ist sehr lustig zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbe (26. November 2008)

JOo ist wirklich gut geschrieben.

am schluss der andere was seine 4 70er gelöscht hatschade aber besser es landet bei ebay^^

aber danke fürn  link  nach wochen endlich was "anspruchvolles" gelesen nich immer das * /2-gettho--deutsch*


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. November 2008)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> JOo ist wirklich gut geschrieben.
> 
> am schluss der andere was seine 4 70er gelöscht hatschade aber besser es landet bei ebay^^
> 
> aber danke fürn  link  nach wochen endlich was "anspruchvolles" gelesen nich immer das * /2-gettho--deutsch*



*hust*


----------



## Chínín (26. November 2008)

Ich lach mich bucklig



ich persönlich hab mich beim "anfang" (also den im Spiel) immer schon über die Musik in Teldrassil gefreut 

nunja, damals war ich noch 12 :-/

btw: ich hab mich schnell an die "LFM BRT: DD mit CC" gewöhnt, also für mich ist sowas kein Problem

(Ja, ich mag nicht die Großschreibung)


----------



## Travis_rd (26. November 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> Auch wenn die damit verallgemeinert auf die gesamte WoW Comunity das Schprachchaos anprangert, obwohl sie offensichtlich auf keinem RP Server gespielt hat.)
> 
> 
> Der Schreibstil Autorin ist auch abwechslungsreich und unterhaltsam.



Es ist ein Autor, wie man unschwer unter dem Artikel lesen kann


----------



## Scrätcher (26. November 2008)

Chínín schrieb:


> Ich lach mich bucklig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht das ich dich ärgern will aber: 

Stell dir vor der Artikel wäre ein Schachspiel: Während wir bestimmte Schachzüge loben sagst du, dass du dich daran gewöhnt hast das es nur schwarze und weiße Figuren gibt!

Du solltest vielleicht mal etwas "tiefer" im Artikel lesen.....


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. November 2008)

> Ich bin ein weiblicher Paladin und trage das Haar blond und lang



Aha, sehr blond^^
Dummer Artikel. Dem Bild nach zu urteilen 2 Std. lang gespielt, keine Geduld gehabt und aus Frust so ne Scheisse geschrieben^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (26. November 2008)

Ich vermute mal, daß trotz des Artikels 90% der Community nie eine FAZ in den Händen halten wird...

Kann ich persönlich auch nachvollziehen: Zu kleine Überschriften und keine <edit>Busen</edit> auf der ersten Seite...

grüße
wolke

PS: Durfte ich das T-Wort sagen?

Edit: Selbstzensur


----------



## Shurycain (26. November 2008)

Da kann aber einer mit Worten umgehen. Repsekt


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. November 2008)

muss später mal durch lesen^^ dann werde ich meine meinug posten xD


----------



## 4 the Donuts (26. November 2008)

Danke vielmals für den Link.

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht dies zu lesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr geil geschrieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (26. November 2008)

Und wer liest das? Die Leute, die ihren Kindern dann WoW verbieten, damit ihre Sprache nicht verkümmert.
Wenn auch nicht schlecht geschrieben, erweckt es ein völlig falsches Bild.


----------



## Zla$h (26. November 2008)

Ja ganz cool aber hier gibts auch n ganz coolen.


----------



## Fire bone (26. November 2008)

Ach ja, ein sehr guter artikel. Hat echt spaß gemacht den zu lesen.


----------



## Secretraven (26. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Und wer liest das? Die Leute, die ihren Kindern dann WoW verbieten, damit ihre Sprache nicht verkümmert.
> Wenn auch nicht schlecht geschrieben, erweckt es ein völlig falsches Bild.




yop muss dir recht geben...

die breite gemeinschaft wird diesen Artikel wohl missverstehen, auch wenn er eigentlich nicht negativ gemeint ist.


----------



## Dalmus (26. November 2008)

Ich find den Artikel super.
Ich sitze nicht oft kichernd vorm Monitor (meist gibt mir dazu der selbst geschriebene Programmcode Anlass), aber jetzt grad konnt ich kaum aufhören und grinste dabei wie ein Honigkuchepferd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (26. November 2008)

Secretraven schrieb:


> yop muss dir recht geben...
> 
> die breite gemeinschaft wird diesen Artikel wohl missverstehen, auch wenn er eigentlich nicht negativ gemeint ist.



nein....... leider werden die meisten ihn nicht mal lesen.........

DIE ZIEHEN SICH DAS HIER REIN :
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3XQi2yXvPaQ


----------



## Technocrat (26. November 2008)

Yôk schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht umsonst auf FAZ.net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die FAZ, das ist die Zeitung, die nach Erfurt geschrieben hat, in Counterstrike müsse man Schulmädchen abschlachten und der Robert habe "viel Zeit mit solchen Spielen" verbracht, obwohl im Polizeibericht zu lesen steht, das er überhaupt keinen Computer hatte.


----------



## Ghymalen (26. November 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben. Mir gefällt auch der Mix zwischen ein bisschen Rollenspiel und immer noch der realen Person vor dem Bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowXanTos (26. November 2008)

> Leuchtende Schwerter, größer als ihre Träger.


oh ja, wie war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geiler text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. November 2008)

Genialer Text,und ich wurde Rick Rolled. Omg =d


----------



## nioKs (26. November 2008)

super artikel...wenigstens mal eine vernünftige und nicht von den medien beeinflusste meinung wo alle wow spieler als junks dargestellt weden!
hat wirklich spass gemacht den artikel zu lesen...großen lob von mir!


----------



## Provieh (26. November 2008)

> &#8222;hi&#8220;, sage ich. &#8222;hallo&#8220;, sagt sie. &#8222;wie ausgestorben hier, was? lol.&#8220; &#8222;hehe&#8220; &#8222;was machst so?&#8220; &#8222;ich hab grad meine ganzen chars gelöscht, vier 70er. jetzt ist die kleene noch dran&#8220; &#8222;was? warum das denn?&#8220; &#8222;privater kram, familie und so. ging nimma in letzter zeit zu viel&#8220; &#8222;was zu viel?&#8220; &#8222;das halt. hab ein bisschen übertrieben. krieg ich nicht gut hin beides. stress zuhaus mit den kindern, ach lange geschichte.&#8220; &#8222;wenn du lange genug in den abgrund blickst . . .&#8220; &#8222;was?&#8220; &#8222;nietzsche&#8220; &#8222;achso&#8220; &#8222;und jetzt&#8220; &#8222;jetzt begrab ich auch die&#8220; &#8222;mach doch noch eine spinne tot. so mit nackten händen!&#8220; &#8222;haha, ok. machst du mit?&#8220; &#8222;killen oder löschen?&#8220; &#8222;jo killen&#8220; &#8222;jo killen.&#8220;



Die Stelle ist ja das beste ... muss aber schon alles lesen sonst ists nich so ^^


----------



## etmundi (26. November 2008)

Oh man, wenn ich hier einige Kommentare lese, 
wird mir echt schlecht.


Das ganze wurde in der Rubrik Feuilleton
geschrieben. Und das Ganze von einem Schriftsteller.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (26. November 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Aha, sehr blond^^
> Dummer Artikel. Dem Bild nach zu urteilen 2 Std. lang gespielt, keine Geduld gehabt und aus Frust so ne Scheisse geschrieben^^


Du erkennst einfach nichts. der artikel ist halb-ironisch gemeint, er soll lustig, unterhaltsam, spielnahe einblick geben, in die welt von WoW. natürlich kann dies nicht optimal gelingen nach einer so kurzen spieldauer, allerdings ist der artikel sehr gut, witzig und nicht rufmordend sondern sinvoll kritisch geschrieben

das der artikel auf FAZ.net steht ändert daran auch nichts


----------



## HGVermillion (26. November 2008)

Also ein großteil Stimmt ja, geht mal nach SW und bemängelt die Rechtschreibung im Chat ^^
Es sind halt die Fragen von jemandem der noch nie WoW gespielt hat.

Was macht ihr da? Wieso macht ihr das? Wieso ist der "Lichking" böse? Wieso haust du den Gnom da der 3x so klein ist wie du? Muss ich dem Questgaber wirklich den Kopf bringen? Was bedeutet LFM, QQ, L2P ect.

Probiert das mal aus. Ist toll wenn man so unbefangen an was rangeht.


----------



## Jiwari (26. November 2008)

> Der Lichking ist allem Anschein nach ein Soziopath und so radikal gern allein, dass er das Königsein nur dann genießen kann, wenn er über niemanden regiert - sein erklärtes Ziel ist es nämlich, „alles Leben auf der Welt auszulöschen“.



Wie wahr, wie wahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selten so gut gelacht danke für den link^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReloadEren (26. November 2008)

Schöner Text, zwar etwas lange zu lesen aber schöne ironische und sartyrische Erzählweise.
Danke für den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blizor (26. November 2008)

Finde den Artikel wirklich gut !
Spiele seit 1 Jahr und 8 Monate ca. WoW

Am besten finde ich das Ende mit dem Priester.

"Nach dem Kampf steht die Priesterin vor mir. Sie winkt und verblasst und verschwindet. Ich loote die Spinne. Ich bekomme ein „klebriges Spinnenbein“."

Irgendwie hab ich da ein komisches Gefühl, ich kann es aber nicht beschreiben...


----------



## echterman (26. November 2008)

das ding hat schon irgendwie style... musst so manches mal lachen und schmunzeln...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrizmastah (26. November 2008)

Finde den Text auch äußerst Amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manche Passagen haben auch was wirklich wahres an sich
Also von mir: Daumen Hoch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

göttlich geschrieben


----------



## Cheaters (26. November 2008)

Guter Text.
Geil geschrieben und an manchen Stellen Funny.


----------



## FonKeY (26. November 2008)

schöner beitrag ...is aba leider legendär hier^^


----------



## Nimroth22 (26. November 2008)

Sehr schöner Artikel ,wenn auch auf der falschen Plattform .
Hat Spaß gemacht den zu lesen.
Danke dir für den Link .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (26. November 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Eth%C3%AAya
Der Char! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caschd (26. November 2008)

*Lächel*
Ein sehr schöner Artikel, man erkennt sich wieder, sieht die Gefahren und versucht sich in der Situation zu erkennen, so wie wir alle sie erlebt haben.
Ich kann schmunzeln und auch herzhaft lachen darüber.

Gut finde ich vor allem, dass er nicht den erhobenen Zeigefinger raushängt, sondern nur an anderen, das Beispiel darlegt. Er zeigt eben genau dadurch die verschiedenen Facetten auf, die das Spiel annehmen kann und auch wo es enden kann. Somit ist der Satz Nitsches durchaus treffend und richtig gewählt worden von ihm. Es macht den Artikel rund.

Er schreibt auch nicht das er aufgehört hat zu spielen, wie es ein Poster hier auf Seite 1, der den Artikel nicht ganz verstanden hat, behauptet. sondern er zeigt den Weg eines anderen, der die Konsequenz aus zu exesivem Spielen zieht. Eben zu lange in den Abgrund schaute. Ich denke mal das der Eine oder Andere der hier eine Antwort gepostet hat, den Artikel nicht ganz verstanden hat.

Falls der Autor hier mal lesen sollte:

Kompliment dazu, und mehr davon.


----------



## Bansai2006 (26. November 2008)

Da hier ja offenbar alles so Funny und total Witzig ist hab ich auch  noch was einzuwerfen


http://www.cyberlord.at/forum/?id=4062&thread=8


----------



## Saji (26. November 2008)

> *Das Leben eines Bewohners von Azeroth ist frei. Die Entwicklung eines jeden Charakters stellt sich als non-linear und einzigartig dar - die Wege, die er geht, die Erfolge, nach denen er strebt, die Ausrüstung, die er trägt, und letztlich die individuelle Gestaltung seiner Klassentalente, die zum Herz der Spielmechanik gehören, dies alles ist dem Spieler überlassen, es ist wählbar, optimierbar.* Dazu kommen noch die Größe und Offenheit der Welt, die Unmenge der Aufgaben, die man im ewigen Unterwegs lösen kann, und schnell erwischt man sich dabei, wie man dem Wachsen seiner Spielfigur mit wachsender Leidenschaft folgt: Alles, was man tut, ist frei, und gleichzeitig hat alles, das man tut, einen Sinn für die Spielfigur.



Spätestens da wusste ich, dass der Schreiberling ein völlig anderes Spiel gespielt hat als ich.

Ansonsten ganz nett, mal eine Zeichenanhäufung ohne "Amoklauf", "sehr brutal" oder "Sucht", wenn auch man zwischen den Zeilen meiner Meinung nach einiges an Kritik herauslesen kann.


----------



## El Homer (26. November 2008)

Ich fand den Schluss schön
und war selbst als ich noch früher WoW gezockt habe, überascht das selbst Mütter (damit meine ich nicht allegemein Erwachsenen) WoW spielen.
Ich finde das nähmlich sehr traurig besonders wenn ich mich an ein Zitat aus dem Spiel erinnere : "Wart ma kurz baby schreit"
Meiner Meinung nach sollten Eltern  !: Tags über :! mit ihren Kinderen spielen und nicht mit ihrem PC !


----------



## Reo_MC (26. November 2008)

Irgendwie ein bisschen sentimental  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die ist direkt auf meine traurige RP-Ader gestoßen *schnüff*
Genial geschrieben, das Buch hol ich mir :-)


----------



## Keksautomat (26. November 2008)

Echt super geschrieben ^^ großen Reskekt an ihn/ihr.


----------



## Plakner (26. November 2008)

blizor schrieb:


> Am besten finde ich das Ende mit dem Priester.
> 
> "Nach dem Kampf steht die Priesterin vor mir. Sie winkt und verblasst und verschwindet. Ich loote die Spinne. Ich bekomme ein &#8222;klebriges Spinnenbein&#8220;."
> 
> Irgendwie hab ich da ein komisches Gefühl, ich kann es aber nicht beschreiben...



Hab das gleiche Gefühl...

Klasse Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Super geschrieben, herrlich zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DecxX (26. November 2008)

Wow, beeindruckender Schreibstil, gefällt mir sehr =)

Meine Lieblingsstelle ist die folgende:
_„meine mutti macht stres mus esse“, schreibt mir Hustenbonbon und verabschiedet sich winkend. „jo weiter killen“, denke ich und tue das dann auch._

Den grössten Lacher jedoch kassierte bei mir die Bildbeschreibung.. =D
_Wir können alles außer Hochdeutsch: zum Beispiel mit Licht richten_


----------



## Dracocephalus (26. November 2008)

El schrieb:


> und war selbst als ich noch früher WoW gezockt habe, überascht das selbst Mütter (damit meine ich nicht allegemein Erwachsenen) WoW spielen.
> Ich finde das nähmlich sehr traurig besonders wenn ich mich an ein Zitat aus dem Spiel erinnere : "Wart ma kurz baby schreit"
> Meiner Meinung nach sollten Eltern  !: Tags über :! mit ihren Kinderen spielen und nicht mit ihrem PC !



Man merkt, daß Du wenig Erfahrung mit Kleinkindern hast... In den ersten Wochen schlafen die ca. 18-20 Stunden am Tag. In den nächsten Monaten sind es immer noch gerne 16 Stunden. Das machen sie leider aber nicht am Stück ^^ Daher muß man eben ab und zu mal weg. Oder erwartest Du etwa, daß man in Habacht-Stellung am Bett AFK geht, bis da wieder jemand schreit? Wenn das Kind nicht gerade Hunger hat, die Hose voll hat oder schlicht ausgeschlafen ist (meist alles als Combo), reicht kurzes Betüddeln und SchSch und dann ist wieder Ruhe. 

Es bleibt also genug Zeit WoW zu spielen, wenn man ein Kind hat, ohne ein Rabenelter zu sein. Gerade wenn es ein Baby ist. Denen ist es nämlich sogar herzlich egal, ob es Tag oder Nacht ist, die haben nur die puren Bedürfnisse und kein Zeitgefühl. Darum sehen frischgebackene Eltern in den ersten Wochen auch immer wie ausgelutscht aus, selbst wenn sie nicht WoW spielen.

Also bitte keine tumben Vorurteile verbreiten. Mütter und Väter haben sehr viel Spaß mit WoW. Zum richtigen Rollenspiel hat man ja meist keine Zeit mehr...*grummel*

D.


----------



## caschd (26. November 2008)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> Da hier ja offenbar alles so Funny und total Witzig ist hab ich auch  noch was einzuwerfen
> 
> 
> http://www.cyberlord.at/forum/?id=4062&thread=8




hmmm,

Ich kenne den Bericht und kenne den Fall den die Dame da beschreibt, es gibt dazu schon mehrere publizierte Reportagen und Berichte dazu. 

!!!
Jedoch, ist es recht einfach ein Suchtverhalten auf ein Spiel zu begrenzen. Das wird dir jeder Psychologe bzw Therapeut erklären.
Man kann alles zum Suchtmittel machen. Den das ist letztendlich nur der Nutzstoff, der dazu dient ein frühzeitliches erzieherisches Problemverhalten, oder auch charakterliche Fehlentwicklung, basierend auf vorher bestehende Labilität, auszunutzen.

Das letztendlich ist die Sucht dann. Wow ist kein süchtig machendes Spiel, sondern es ist ein Spiel, welches durchaus Gefahren bei Spielern birgt, und ein Suchtverhalten auslösen kann, die eben anfällig sind.

Sicher sind die Indikationen für Sucht gegeben, aber letztendlich ist die Person der Symtomträger, welcher daraus eine Sucht entstehen läßt.

fazit:
Solange Eltern ihren Kindern aus Bequemlichkeiten, da man so Kinder parken kann, mit 6 einen Gamebay schenken,  mit 7 einen Mp3-Player schenken, mit 8 einen PS2 (oder was auch immer aktuell ist) schenken, mit 9 einen eigenen Pc schenken und mit 10 dann den ersten inet Anschluss schenken, ohne einen kontrollierten und verantwortungsvollen Umgang den kindern am Anfang schon mitzugeben, brauchen sie nicht Firmen oder ein Spiel verantwortlich machen für eine Fehlerziehung ihrerseits.

Aber auch das zeigt es, die Fehler werden dann im nachhinein bei Anderen gesucht, wie bei sich selber.


----------



## Damatar (26. November 2008)

Jo daumen hoch gefällt mir auch das treffen mit dem der nicht auf wow und rl klar kamm am ende und dan der bezug auf Nitsche mit dem abgrund  sehr geil!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

der beste teil war ja das mit dme gemeinsamen questen^^


----------



## Semetor (26. November 2008)

Jo super Artikel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (26. November 2008)

[...] habe Hustenbonbon zu einem Duell herausgefordert und es gewonnen. [...]

Der Text ist eine einzige Lüge!!!! Ein Hexenmeister verliert grundsächlich keine Duelle und schon gar nicht gegen einen Paladin....

Tssss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (26. November 2008)

jo wirklich sehr nice geschrieben: 

Der Lichking ist allem Anschein nach ein Soziopath und so radikal gern allein, dass er das Königsein nur dann genießen kann, wenn er über niemanden regiert - sein erklärtes Ziel ist es nämlich, „alles Leben auf der Welt auszulöschen“.

ich rofl mich weg...


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Das ist wirklich sehr schön geschrieben den druck ich mir aus und lesn heut Abend nochmal im Bett^^


----------



## Thrainan (26. November 2008)

Es ist zwar schon, das man auch mal etwas positives über WoW liest, aber das?
Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ein nicht WoW kenner wird nicht die hälfte dessen verstehen, was da geschrieben steht. Erklärungen der spielmechanik in nebensätzen, dafür ein wenig mehr "killen" und "Hustenbonbon"
Sorry, das eine Zeitung wie FAZ einen so pupertär billiges Zeug abdruckt bedeutet entweder, dass man sich vom Niveau verabschiedet oder aber das Spiel statt direkter Kritik lieber über Blamage der Spielerschaft diffamieren möchte. 
Humor ist ja ne wirklich schöne Sache, aber alle Regeln des gesunden Menschenverstandes und journalistischen Qualitätsansprüche über den haufen zu werfen...


----------



## KungFu (26. November 2008)

das ist genial ^^


----------



## Asilon (26. November 2008)

Wow...sozusagen ^^ sehr nice geschrieben un vielen dank für den link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg und gute nacht ^^


----------



## Endboss4tw (26. November 2008)

Gelesen, für gut befunden, ausgedruckt und dem unwissendem Volk im DIN A4 Format vor die Nase gehalten. Naja morgen früh zumindestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin sehr gespannt ob und wer versteht über was die Autorin da eigentlich geschrieben hat.


----------



## caschd (26. November 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Es ist zwar schon, das man auch mal etwas positives über WoW liest, aber das?
> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ein nicht WoW kenner wird nicht die hälfte dessen verstehen, was da geschrieben steht. Erklärungen der spielmechanik in nebensätzen, dafür ein wenig mehr "killen" und "Hustenbonbon"
> Sorry, das eine Zeitung wie FAZ einen so pupertär billiges Zeug abdruckt bedeutet entweder, dass man sich vom Niveau verabschiedet oder aber das Spiel statt direkter Kritik lieber über Blamage der Spielerschaft diffamieren möchte.
> Humor ist ja ne wirklich schöne Sache, aber alle Regeln des gesunden Menschenverstandes und journalistischen Qualitätsansprüche über den haufen zu werfen...




Ich würde den Artikel weder Positiv noch negativ bewerten.
Im Gegenteil, ich finde ihn relativ neutral gehalten. Er zeigt die Gefahren auf, wenn auch versteckt, aber auch den Spass, bzw die Entwicklung der Spielmechanik.
Im übrigen ist die Faz ein durchaus polarisierendes Printmedium. deswegen finde ich es erfreulich,  das sie es so ausdrückt. 
Das er nicht sachlich nüchtern geschrieben ist, sondern sich der Sprachlichkeit einer Spielgemeinschaft benutzt macht ja durchaus den Reiz des Artikels.
Das eine Community eine eigene Sprache entwickelt hat, ist heute auch in einer "normalen Gesellschaft" durchaus bekannt.

Im Gegenteil, der Artikel zeigt eher den Antrieb den Reiz recht deutlich den das Spiel WOW ausmacht.


----------



## Drauflos (26. November 2008)

schöner artikel, nette geschrieben und mit einer großen portion (selbst)ironie.


----------



## Skyaana (26. November 2008)

EDIT.


----------



## DecxX (26. November 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Es ist zwar schon, das man auch mal etwas positives über WoW liest, aber das?
> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ein nicht WoW kenner wird nicht die hälfte dessen verstehen, was da geschrieben steht. Erklärungen der spielmechanik in nebensätzen, dafür ein wenig mehr "killen" und "Hustenbonbon"
> Sorry, das eine Zeitung wie FAZ einen so pupertär billiges Zeug abdruckt bedeutet entweder, dass man sich vom Niveau verabschiedet oder aber das Spiel statt direkter Kritik lieber über Blamage der Spielerschaft diffamieren möchte.
> Humor ist ja ne wirklich schöne Sache, aber alle Regeln des gesunden Menschenverstandes und journalistischen Qualitätsansprüche über den haufen zu werfen...



Okay, du hast den Text offensichtlich gelesen.
Aber ich hege starke Zweifel darüber, dass du die aufgenommenen Informationen auch tatsächlich verarbeitet oder verstanden hast.

Gänzlich überzeugt davon bin ich jedoch, dass du keine Ahnung hast, was ein Feuilleton ist geschweige denn weisst, wie man es ausspricht (reine Vermutung), wenn du einen solchen Post erstellst.


----------



## Skyaana (26. November 2008)

Ein grandioser Text, und sein - wie es scheint - interessanter Roman:

Wie der Soldat das Grammofon repariert


----------



## el comerciante (27. November 2008)

Der Lichking ist allem Anschein nach ein Soziopath und so radikal gern allein, dass er das Königsein nur dann genießen kann, wenn er über niemanden regiert - sein erklärtes Ziel ist es nämlich, „alles Leben auf der Welt auszulöschen“.

Extremst geil, wie dämlich die Geschichte aus der Sicht eines nicht-wow Fans ist. Vonwegen die ist gut genug für Kinofilme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djinto (27. November 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> ...
> (Auch wenn sie damit verallgemeinert auf die gesamte WoW Comunity das Schprachchaos anprangert, obwohl sie offensichtlich auf keinem RP Server gespielt hat.)
> ...




Mich hat die Boad Stasi gerade darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das bitte doch das "Schprachchaos" (woot-omfg???)aufhören soll...damit Zeit für eine Reise nach Pisa ist!!!

*kopfaufdentischhaut*


----------



## omino (27. November 2008)

Perfekt geschrieben ... er sollte ein Buch schreiben xD es gibt 11Mio potenzielle kunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lang nicht mehr sowas feines gelesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DecxX (27. November 2008)

omino schrieb:


> er sollte ein Buch schreiben xD



Du wirst es jetzt echt kaum glauben aber... ...das hat er sich auch gedacht, bevor er eines geschrieben hat!


----------



## Preform (27. November 2008)

Ich stehe wohl mit meiner Meinung ein bissl alleine da, aber ich finde den Text be...scheiden. Jemand der keine Ahnung von WoW hat, sollte es auch nicht parodieren. Von daher sehr Wannabe!


----------



## Agrimor (27. November 2008)

Ich finde den Artikel scheinbar im Gegensatz zur Mehrheit hier nicht so überragend. Natürlich ist er sprachlich erster Klasse aber die Richtung, in die der Artikel zielt, ist von Anfang an klar. Es wird gekonnt vermieden, WoW prinzipiell als Suchtispiel für Killerspielespieler hinzustellen, wie es unsere öffentlich rechtlichen gerne machen aber dadurch, dass die Verfasserin (der Verfasser?) sich offenbar die hirnlosesten und sonstigen Negativbeispiele an Spielern herausgesucht hat, lässt sich daraus schließen, dass er/sie vermutlich von Anfang an vor hatte, nicht unbedingt positiv über das Spiel zu berichten.

Ich habe aus gutem Grund noch nie auf Alli-Seite (kein Alliflame, nur die Annahme bei der Horde auf einen höheren Anteil älterer Spieler zu stoßen) und noch nie auf einem Non-RP-Server gespielt aber es muss wohl auch da schon einiges dazugehören, nur und ausschließlich auf Problemfälle zu stoßen...


----------



## DecxX (27. November 2008)

Mal ganz ehrlich, würdest du den Artikel lesen oder würde irgendjemand auf den Artikel verweisen, wenn er in vollkommener Neutralität und mit einer inhaltlichen Gegenstandslosigkeit geschrieben worden wäre?

Der Artikel soll nicht informieren, er soll nicht parodieren und er soll auch nicht als Kritik aufgefasst werden.
Er kritisiert in unterhaltender Weise die Art der Kommunikation unter (einigen) Spielern. Aber er schreibt keine Kritik..


----------



## Agrimor (27. November 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, würdest du den Artikel lesen oder würde irgendjemand auf den Artikel verweisen, wenn er in vollkommener Neutralität und mit einer inhaltlichen Gegenstandslosigkeit geschrieben worden wäre?
> 
> Der Artikel soll nicht informieren, er soll nicht parodieren und er soll auch nicht als Kritik aufgefasst werden.
> Er kritisiert in unterhaltender Weise die Art der Kommunikation unter (einigen) Spielern. Aber er schreibt keine Kritik..




Doch natürlich soll er so aufgefasst werden. Er entstammt immerhin keinem Blog sondern einer Zeitschrift, die gerne möglichst viele zahlende Leser haben würde. Dass das Niveau ein paar Dimensionen über der BLÖD liegt, entschuldigt die vorgegebene Meinung keineswegs... Dass hier das Kommunikationsverhalten nur einiger Spieler kritisiert wird, erkennst Du, weil Du Bescheid weißt. Alle vorher neutral eingestimmten Leser, die das Spiel noch nie erlebt haben, werden das aber mit Gewissheit anders sehen.

Mich erschreckt eher die Tatsache, dass ihn 90% der Leser hier scheinbar als Parodie und nicht als Propaganda auffassen.


----------



## cM2003 (27. November 2008)

Absolut genial, mehr fällt mir nicht mehr dazu ein!
Hab mich in vielem wiedergefunden und auch mein WoW-Konsum hat sich stark eingeschränkt. Meine 4 70er sind zwar noch nicht gelöscht, aber ich hab schon mehrfach überlegt einfach dem ganzen ein endgültiges Ende zu gönnen, schließlich machts mir keinen Spaß mehr. Aber naja... Ab und an guck ich dann doch gern nochmal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Artikel ist echt sensationell!


> Die Menge an Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehlern, die einem unentwegt auch dort begegnet, wo es einfacher scheint, keinen Fehler zu machen, ist schier einschüchternd. Anfangs besaß ich den Ehrgeiz im Welthandels-Chat auf Wörter aufmerksam zu machen, in denen das Verhältnis zwischen Buchstabe und Fehler eins zu eins war, ließ das aber sein, als man mich, nicht ganz zu Unrecht, als Chat-Stasi beschimpfte, es sei „kackegal wies da steht hauptsach man rafft was los is.


Wie mir genau das selbe passierte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und manchmal auch noch hier im Forum passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DecxX (27. November 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Doch natürlich soll er so aufgefasst werden. Er entstammt immerhin keinem Blog sondern einer Zeitschrift, die gerne möglichst viele zahlende Leser haben würde.



Nur ist der Artikel nicht im Nachrichten- oder Wirtschaftssektor abgedruckt... >.>


----------



## Agrimor (27. November 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Nur ist der Artikel nicht im Nachrichten- oder Wirtschaftssektor abgedruckt... >.>



Korrekt. Es geht ja auch nicht um den wirtschaftlichen Status von Blizz. Ich würde nur beachten, dass Feuilleton nicht zwingend Parodie bedeutet...


----------



## DecxX (27. November 2008)

Natürlich ist es keine Parodie. Man kann ein Spiel in keinster Weise in Form eines Zeitungsartikel parodieren oO
Warum du dies mir sagst, obwohl ich in einem vorigen, von dir zitierten Post, noch geschrieben habe, dass es keine Parodie ist, ist mir schleierhaft..


----------



## caschd (27. November 2008)

Nachdem ich jetzt die ganze Nacht diesen post schon verfolge frage ich mich bei der einen oder anderen antwort, ob sich da nicht manch einer, persönlich angegriffen fühlt (oder er versteht den Artikel um den es hier geht nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Agrimor (27. November 2008)

Falls Du mich meinst: Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen und verstehe den Artikel auch (ich kann sogar nicht wenigen Punkten zustimmen). Ich unterstelle nur, dass er bewusst einer Zielgruppe vorgesetzt wird, die den Artikel mit Sicherheit nicht versteht und das stört mich...


----------



## Agrimor (27. November 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es keine Parodie. Man kann ein Spiel in keinster Weise in Form eines Zeitungsartikel parodieren oO
> Warum du dies mir sagst, obwohl ich in einem vorigen, von dir zitierten Post, noch geschrieben habe, dass es keine Parodie ist, ist mir schleierhaft..



Du hast zugegebenermaßen viel darüber geschrieben, was der Artikel alles nicht ist. Sogar, dass er eine Kritik ist, ohne Kritik zu sein. Vielleicht entgeht mir da was. ich empfinde auch einen Haufen Fett, nur weil er in einer Galerie aufgebaut ist, nicht als Kunst...

Und gerade dass es nur um einige Spieler und (zum Glück) nicht die Masse geht, wird in diesem Artikel nicht unbedingt betont und noch nichtmal klargestellt.

Wenn ich einen Artikel über kriminelle dunkelhäutige Ghettogangster verfassen würde, könnte der noch so unterhaltsam sein, ich dürfte mir vermutlich trotzdem vom einen oder anderen einiges anhören... (mit Recht)


----------



## caschd (27. November 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Falls Du mich meinst: Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen und verstehe den Artikel auch (ich kann sogar nicht wenigen Punkten zustimmen). Ich unterstelle nur, dass er bewusst einer Zielgruppe vorgesetzt wird, die den Artikel mit Sicherheit nicht versteht und das stört mich...




genau das sehe ich nicht so. 
er ist durchaus so geschrieben, das ihn personen verstehen welche mit wow nichts am hut haben. gewisse geistesreife vorausgesetzt. 
mich würde mal ne umfrage hier interessiern wie viele wowler die faz lesen bzw kennen.


----------



## caschd (27. November 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Du hast zugegebenermaßen viel darüber geschrieben, was der Artikel alles nicht ist. Sogar, dass er eine Kritik ist, ohne Kritik zu sein. Vielleicht entgeht mir da was. ich empfinde auch einen Haufen Fett, nur weil er in einer Galerie aufgebaut ist, nicht als Kunst...
> 
> Und gerade dass es nur um einige Spieler und (zum Glück) nicht die Masse geht, wird in diesem Artikel nicht unbedingt betont und noch nichtmal klargestellt.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Artikel über kriminelle dunkelhäutige Ghettogangster verfassen würde, könnte der noch so unterhaltsam sein, ich dürfte mir vermutlich trotzdem vom einen oder anderen einiges anhören... (mit Recht)




kommt drauf an was du damit bezweckst mit deinem artikel, und wo du ihn veröffentlichst.
aber genau das ist es, was du vielleicht in dem artikel nicht verstehst, es geht nicht um einige bestimmte spieler, sondern es geht um mechaniken, vorkommnisse und erlebtes, und wie er es auffasst. er beurteilt dabei in keinster weise ob es gut oder schlecht ist das einer seine chars löscht. er beurteilt auch nicht die situation als solches, sondern er schreibt nur wieder wie er situationen empfindet. 
der geneigte leser sucht seine zusammenhänge da dann selber.


----------



## Agrimor (27. November 2008)

caschd schrieb:


> genau das sehe ich nicht so.
> er ist durchaus so geschrieben, das ihn personen verstehen welche mit wow nichts am hut haben. gewisse geistesreife vorausgesetzt.
> mich würde mal ne umfrage hier interessiern wie viele wowler die faz lesen bzw kennen.




Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. Denk mal andersrum, meinetwegen als Elternteil, dessen Kind (natürlich im legalen Alter ^^) gerne WoW spielen möchte. Du bist meinetwegen gebildet und hast einen guten Job und was so dazugehört aber von PCs und Spielen keine große Ahnung, weil Du nicht damit aufgewachsen bist. Als verantwortungsbewusster Erziehungsberechtigter informierst Du Dich natürlich vorher und stößt dann auf diesen Artikel.


----------



## Agrimor (27. November 2008)

caschd schrieb:


> (...), es geht nicht um einige bestimmte spieler, sondern es geht um mechaniken, vorkommnisse und erlebtes, und wie er es auffasst. er beurteilt dabei in keinster weise ob es gut oder schlecht ist das einer seine chars löscht. er beurteilt auch nicht die situation als solches, sondern er schreibt nur wieder wie er situationen empfindet.
> der geneigte leser sucht seine zusammenhänge da dann selber.



Ich unterstelle dem "geneigten Leser" einfach kein universelles Wissen. Siehe die Sache mit dem Fett in der Galerie. Nur dass es mir nie im Leben einfallen würde, das zu verbieten, nur weil ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann. 

Du hast in dem Bereich offenbar einiges an Vorbildung und kannst das mit Sicherheit richtig beurteilen aber wirst doch hoffentlich nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Mehrheit der Leser dieses Artikel über die selben Voraussetzungen verfügt.

Wir könnten uns da beide vermutlich noch recht ausführlich drüber auslassen aber ich sehe uns schon abschweifen ^^


----------



## caschd (27. November 2008)

ich wage mal zu behaupten das die hälfte, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr, welche den artikel hier lesen, kein feuilleton in einerm printmedium lesen. 
bei dennen die es tun, unterstelle  ich eigentlich dem "geneigten Leser" einfach ein universelles Wissen und eine entsprechende auffassungsgabe.

schon mal aufgefallen das es in der B...zeitung kein Feuilleton gibt?


und zum thema kunst, auch hier liegt es im auge des betrachters und der konstalation , der darstellung und dem sinn. 
mal abgesehen von der wirtschaftlichen seite. jeder der in einer kunstausstellung sagt das kann ich auch, hat es nicht verstanden oder fehlt generell der zugang zu sowas.

aber wie sagtest du man schweift ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (27. November 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> ich finde den Part
> 
> 
> am lustigsten.
> ...


Sie sagt doch das sie die Paladina gespielt hat zu Testzwecken um zu sehen was Millionen Spieler begeistert.
Aber er/sie hat in vielen Dingen recht weil die Rechtschreibung lässt zu wünschen übrig und da ist es egal ob auf RP oder normalem Server.
Man liest immer häufiger das das Sprachchaos auch auf RP Servern zunimmt.

Ich selber leite eine Gilde und wir hatten schon einen drinnen den ich aufgefordert habe seine Sätze halbwegs korrekt zu schreiben weil das was er vom Stapel gelassen hat war nicht lesbar ich hatte da kein Wort verstanden. Er hat das ganze dann auch gemacht und man konnte ihn verstehen.

Ich mache auch Fehler in der Rechtschreibung wie man an meinem Text unschwer erkennen kann aber ich sehe schon zu das die Texte lesbar bleiben und das sollten viele auch mal wieder probieren. Es geht ja nicht um groß und kleinschreibung oder um Zeichensetzung sondern einfach darum in vernünftigen Sätzen zu schreiben.


----------



## Thewizard76 (27. November 2008)

caschd schrieb:


> schon mal aufgefallen das es in der B...zeitung kein Feuilleton gibt?


Ich bräuchte bitte die Erklärung was "Feuilleton" ist habe gerade nicht die Zeit um nachzuschauen .
Danke schön im voraus.


----------



## caschd (27. November 2008)

frei nach wiki bevor ich ins bett gehe, tirfft es wohl am besten es zu beschreiben.

man entschuldige das ich nach 12 stunden nachtdienst es nicht mit eigenen worten definiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so gute nacht erstmal


----------



## Hicks1 (27. November 2008)

Also mit so einem Arktikel lässt es sich echt toll in den Tag starten. Besten Dank, hatt mir sehr gut gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (27. November 2008)

totaler schwachsinn, der hat grad mal 3 stunden gespielt (geschätzt) und klatscht nun irgendwas dahin,
wobei ich mich überhaupt frage ober der wow oder was andres gespielt hat...


----------



## Thaielb (27. November 2008)

Ein wirklich genialer Artikel, auch wenn er am Ende doch etwas traurig wird. Hoffe, dass ich nicht irgendwann mal in Auberdine oder auf Teldrassil stehe und meinen Nachtelf lösche.


----------



## naero (27. November 2008)

Also ich muss sagen der Artikel ist Inhaltichqualitativ gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles was dort beschrieben wird hab ich auch schonmal erlebt. Mehr oder weniger.
Sehr schöner Scrheibstil dazu! Gut Recherchiert. Und wichtig selbst gespielt und zugegeben dass es doch auch fesselt.
Jap ... genial!


----------



## alzira (27. November 2008)

ziemlich gut geschrieben^^

vor allem mit eigenen erfahrungen
und nicht einfach das nachgebrabbelt was andere schreiben..


----------



## Nershul (27. November 2008)

Erfrischender Artikel, auch wenn er arg oberflächlich bleibt und die weit verbreiteten Klischees (Sprachgebrauch, Rechtschreibung, Sucht) zumindest nicht auslässt. Aber wenigstens werden sie neutral und teils sogar mit einem Schmunzeln abgetan, was wiederum sehr positiv ist in einer Zeit, wo "Killerspiel" und "Online-Gaming-Sucht" die Medien zum Teil beherrschen... 

Schön geschrieben definitiv. Als Erfahrungsbericht nur etwas dürftig oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nashan (27. November 2008)

Schön geschrieben. Danke für den Link.


----------



## Amokee (27. November 2008)

Guten Tag!

Eine schöne Glosse über die Faszination WOW mit einer guten Portion (Selbst)-Kritik. Pointiert und Ironisch - so mag ich es. Wer mehr erwartet im Feuilleton der FAZ ist fehl am Platz. Reportagen über süchtige Spieler, deren Therapeuten und die "Auswirkungen" auf die Gesellschaft erwarte ich in anderen Magazinen (TV oder Print). 

Allgemein haben "die" Zeitungen derzeit sowieso ein arges Problem mit einer sinkenden Leserschaft und erreichen ein Großteil ihres Klientels nur noch über Internet. Auf diesen Umbruch muss auch die FAZ reagieren - und wenn dabei ein Artikel dieser Art dabei herauskommt, über den SOGAR im buffed-Forum diskutiert wird, dann hat die Zeitung etwas richtig gemacht.

Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Ronas (27. November 2008)

Ich finde dies ist ein sehr geiler Artikel da er nicht , wie all die andern Artikel nur auf den negativen Seiten, die WoW sicherlich hat, rumhackt, sondern auch positives aufzeigt!!

Mfg Ronas


----------



## Drift King (27. November 2008)

Schade das man in WOW keine charakter hinzufügen kann. Würde gerne Nomad mit nem Panzer einfügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Qonix (27. November 2008)

hehe, echt gut der Text. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Soulman999 (27. November 2008)

Ich finde auch das das ein sehr guter text ist wo ich auch laut lachen musste,besonders bei LFM BRT 1 DD mit CC ^^


----------



## Duplexhammer (27. November 2008)

Also ich sehe den Artikel etwas zwiegespalten, auch wenn ich sonst gerne zur FAZ (noch lieber zur Sonntagsausgabe) greife. Zum einen ist der leicht ironische Umgang mit dem Suchtverhalten und auch der "Sprachverwurstung" angenehm und auch mit entsprechenden Beispielen unterlegt. Zum anderen fehlen aber Positivbeispiele der Spielerkommunikation und es bleibt mir verborgen warum der Autor nun sich die Erweiterung mit level 30 erwirbt. Er gibt zwar anfangs die Betrachtung und Ablichtung der "Nerds" beim Releasetag an, kommt genau darauf aber später überhaupt nicht zurück. 
Dazu eine Logikfrage: Warum stellt er sich am 13. abends in die Schlange beim Mediamarkt (wohlgemerkt mit der Spieleerweiterung in der Hand)? Einfacher Datumsfehler? 

Gewünscht hätte ich mir eine längerfristige Ausseinandersetzung mit dem Thema, in welcher der Autor dann chronologisch seine Spielerfahrung reflektiert. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben, zumindest 10 In-game Stunden wird der Autor ja geopfert haben.

Grüßle,

Duplexhammer


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (27. November 2008)

Die Leserkommentare sind ebenfalls recht gehaltvoll, bis auf einen Einzeiler als Ausnahme.


Guter Artikel, aber es gibt einige solcher, die das Spiel gleichermaßen durch den Kakau ziehen. Jedoch macht der leicht depressive Charakter den Text recht einzigartig.


Auf mich trifft in der Diskussion am meisten noch der Aspekt der Sprachkultur zu. Hat sich zunehmend verschlechtert. Und ab und an bekommt man beim Anblick der Chats wirklich Brechreiz. Naja, ist wohl der Lauf der Dinge.


----------



## Lowstar (27. November 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Mal schön was anderes zu lesen als "killerspiel" "sucht" usw.



das steht da zwar nicht, aber falls du dich je mit text-analyse befasst hast, würdeste verstehn, dass der artikel eig kritisch geschrieben ist.
der text beinhaltet meiner meinung nach ne grosse menge von ironie. 
grundsätzlich wird hier auf die vielfalt des spiels eingegangen und somit auch auf die damit entstehende sucht.
um das nachzuvollziehen lest ihr euch am besten nochma den abschnitt mitm' angeln durch..

gebe später gerne auch noch weitere erläuterungen^^ aber jetzt muss der info-unterricht weiter gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG Lowstar


----------



## dergrossegonzo (27. November 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben, auch wenn "Aussenseiter" vieles nicht verstehen werden.

Und ein wenig zu viel Prosa am Schluß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bisher der beste Beitrag zum Thema.


----------



## Snabog (27. November 2008)

Ich sehe das ähnlich.

Der Artikel überzeugt durch einen angenehmen Schreibstil und eine für einen WoW-Spieler erfrischend naive und unbefangene Betrachtungseweise.
Ich habe mich an meine Anfangstage erinnert, als ich noch fasziniert die Grenzen von Mulgore überschritten habe und es mich fast vom Sessel gehauen hat, weil sich auf einmal die gesamte Landschaft verändert hat.

Trotzdem finde ich die Schilderung der "durchschnittlichen" Spieler als zu pauschal.

Als Nerd angestempelt zu werden, der seine spärlichen Deutschkenntnisse nur benutzt um sich auf steinzeitlichem Niveau mit anderen Spielern zu verständigen und ansonsten die Zeit sabbernd vom Bildschirm verbringt mag für uns lustig sein.

Ich frage mich aber was für ein Bild bei Lesern entsteht die nicht wissen, dass bei den meisten von uns ein stabiles soziales Umfeld außerhalb des Spiels und eine geistig gesunde Community von Gildenmitglieder und Freunden ingame besteht. Ist für einen derartigen Lesern der von uns gepriesene satierische Wert des Artikels erkennbar oder führt es dazu, dass allen Spielen der Stempel von sozial unfähigen Vollzeitspielern mit unterdurchschnittlichen Sprachkenntnissen aufgeprägt wird?


----------



## Altbier (27. November 2008)

Ich habe den Artikel erst jetzt gelesen und muss sagen, ich bin positiv überrascht. Der Autor verwendet, trotz der Ernsthaftigkeit des Artikels, eine sehr lockere und unterhaltsame Sprache. Gefällt mir. Es gefällt mir auch, dass es nicht wieder einer dieser "0815-pöse-pöse-Killerspieler"-Artikel ist.

So neutral wie manche es hier darstellen ist der Artikel allerdings nicht. Allein das Zitat Nietzsches und die Erwähnung der Priesterin gegen Ende des Artikel kann man bereits als Wertung bezeichnen. Das Zitat wird durch die "tragische Person" der Priesterin in einen Kontext gestellt. Auch wenn der Rest des Artikels durchaus lustig geschrieben ist, so prangert der Autor doch einiges in dem Spiel an. Von der etwas merkwürdigen Namenswahl der Protagonisten (Hustenbonbon, Gedärmeorgel) bis hin zur Unfähigkeit der WoW-Community sich in ihrer Muttersprache (?) auszudrücken, bzw. verständlich zu machen.

Aber man soll ja nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen. Obowhl ich mit einigen Aussagen in dem Artikel nicht einverstanden bin, so muss ich doch zugeben, dass ich, wie die meisten Vorposter auch, beim lesen das eine oder andere Mal schmunzeln musste und froh war, dass es zum Thema nicht wieder ein weiterer stupider Artikel der Marke Bildzeitung war.

Gruß,
Berrgo


----------



## Azddel (27. November 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> totaler schwachsinn, der hat grad mal 3 stunden gespielt (geschätzt) und klatscht nun irgendwas dahin,
> wobei ich mich überhaupt frage ober der wow oder was andres gespielt hat...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaudi (27. November 2008)

Super Artikel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Endlich mal jemand der nicht einseitig Polarisiert, sondern sich vorher mit dem Thema über dass er schreibt auch mal auseinandersetzt.
Ich finde es wichtig, dass so etwas auch einmal gut aufgearbeitet wird, und nicht im Sinne von Panorama als die Nationale Urkatastrophe des 21.Jarhunderts abgestempelt wird, sondern dass man, wenn man den Artikel aufmerksam liest, auch sehen kann dass es einfach ein Hobby ist mit dem 99% der Spieler auch als ein solches umgehen können.#

Denn, die verstörten restlichen 1% ( immerhin 119.00) User dieser Online Welt, sind eben nur ein einziges %, und die gibt es überall, auch beim Fussball und Briefmarkensammeln ;-)!


Fazit: Gut recherchiert, und Jurnalistisch aufgearbeitet ------> FaZ FTW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LouisVanGeest (27. November 2008)

Sehr guter Artikel der auch zum über sich selbst nachdenken anregt...!


----------



## Kayezar (27. November 2008)

Es klingt, als hätte es Spaß gemacht es zu schreiben und es hat mir Spaß gemacht, es zu lesen und das ist letztendlich das, was ein Schriftstück erreichen soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (27. November 2008)

schön, dass ich mal jemand mehr als 5 minuten mit dem spiel auseinandersetzt, bevor er oder sie es kritisiert. treffende beschreibung. und wer über wow schreibt, ohne das thema sucht anzureissen, vergisst einen teil. die wow-sucht ist ein teil ....


----------



## DecxX (27. November 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle nur, dass er bewusst einer Zielgruppe vorgesetzt wird, die den Artikel mit Sicherheit nicht versteht und das stört mich...



Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.

Ich weiss nicht, wie oft du Artikel in der Feuilleton Sektion liest, aber wenn dir genau dieser tragende Aspekt eines Feuilletons nicht passt, dann wirst du an den wenigsten Feuilletons deine Freude haben.
Ein Feuilleton, dass sich für jeden lesen lässt, ist ein schlechtes Feuilleton.


----------



## Dracocephalus (27. November 2008)

Nur weil ein Artikel nicht abgrundtief schlecht und einseitig ist, muß er noch nicht gefeiert werden. Ja, es liest sich ganz nett und man muß ab und an mal schmunzeln, weil man das eine oder andere so ähnlich auch schon erlebt hat. Dennoch hinterläßt er einen bitteren Nachgeschmack (und das nicht wegen des klebrigen Spinnenbeins), denn der Fokus aller Ironie liegt auf negativen Dingen: schlechte Rechtschreibung, Zeitfresser, Gewalt, tumbe Namen, doofe Gegner etc. Einzig vielleicht der Hinweis, daß sich auch die Deppen bei WoW für die US-Wahlen interessieren, scheint positiv zu sein, aber selbst da folgen dann wieder Zitate, die die WoWler als tumbe Höhlenmenschen dastehen lassen.

Der erste Fehler des Autoren war, sich gar nicht wirklich auf all das einlassen zu wollen. Wer noch nie im Leben ein Rollenspiel gespielt hat, sei es nun Pen&Paper, Tabletop, LARP oder solo am PC. Wer sich wenig bis kaum im Bereich der Fantasy auskennt, sich dafür nicht wirklich interessiert. Wer das Prinzip, sich in einen Charakter zu versetzen, nicht kennt und versteht. Ja, für den ist WoW ein eher schlechter Einstieg, da es zumindest gesundes Halbwissen voraussetzt. Wie es scheint, fehlt dem Autoren dieses Hintergrundwissen. Man mag ihn loben, daß er trotzdem solange durchgehalten hat, aber das war wohl mehr pathologische Faszination. Immer auf der Jagd nach einem noch kränkeren Zitat, dem ultimativ doofen Namen. 

Der zweite Fehler ist eine logische Folge des ersten: Er blendet die guten Seiten aus. Warum? Weil sie sich nicht so schön pointieren lassen. Wenn sich zwei Spieler mit gemessenen Worten unterhalten, Spieler höflich zueinander sind und sich rollengerecht IC unterhalten, gibt es da eben nichts dran zu bemäkeln und daher auch keinen witzigen Spruch. Es ist bei allen Medien, ob nun Springer oder FAZ, wichtig, das Abgründige, das Kranke, das Perverse zu zeigen, damit sich der Leser davon mit einem wohligen Schauder distanzieren kann. Die FAZ macht es auf andere, weniger tumbe Weise, aber sie mach es dennoch.

Wo ist denn in diesem Artikel etwas Positves über WoW, das nicht sofort wieder einen Dolchstoß in den Rücken bekommt? Die da interessieren sich für die US-Wahlen....aber haben keine Ahnung von der Welt und der Rechtschreibung. Der dort hört auf mit WoW...weil er süchtig wurde und seine Familie vernachlässigte. Der dort, hilft mir bei meiner Queste...hat aber einen bescheuerten Namen, kann nicht schreiben, nervt die Mutti und killt gerne. 
Wenn das beim WoW-ungeschulten Rezipienten nicht die gleiche Abwehrreaktion erzeugt, wie typische BILD-Artikel, kann man noch glücklich sein. Das höchste der Gefühle ist aber, daß die Spieler als lachhafte Idioten dargestellt werden. Das finde ich nicht lobenswert...

Was hätte man ändern können? Man hätte sich tiefer ins Spiel wagen müssen. Wenn nicht selber, dann eben über einen erfahrenen Spieler. Kennt man nur die Oberfläche einer Betätigung, bleibt der Blick eben genau dort hängen und entdeckt Merkwürdigkeiten, die, mit er eigenen Erfahrung und Neigung verglichen, absonderlich wirken. Für mich wirken Menschen, die in ihrer Freizeit am Auto schrauben, Squaredance betreiben, einen armen Ball treten oder stundenlang über ein Briefmarkenalbum gebeugt sind, auch äußerst seltsam. Aber ich bin in der Lage, zu verstehen, daß ich das nur so empfinde, weil ich mich nicht genug in dem Genre auskenne und mir daher schlicht die Erfahrung und auch der Vergleich fehlt. Haha, der doofe, vollgeschmierte Schraubendreher. Hihi, der tattrige Briefmarkenonkel. Höhö, der kann nur nach Ansage tanzen und zieht dabei Karnevalskostüme an. Boah, 22 Leute und nur ein Ball, wie arm ist das denn?

Ich hätte mir, gerne auch mit ironischen Spitzen versehen, ein paar normale Spieler zitiert gewünscht. Gerade RP-IC bietet sich für sowas förmlich an. Aber warum sollte man bei einem Rollenspiel denn auch Wert auf Rollenspiel legen? Wie absurd! Man hätte einen PR-Realm wählen können, wo solche Namen und OOC-Chats gemeldet werden können. Aber genau dieses Vorurteil wollte man ja bestätigt haben. 

Nein, ich kann diesen Artikel nicht loben, er ist es einfach nicht wert. Ja, es gibt viele, die noch schlechter sind, aber ich bilde nicht das arithmetische Mittel aller Artikel und erkläre diesen damit zum Sieger. Meine Erwartungen an einen objektiven Artikel sind höher.

D.


----------



## DecxX (27. November 2008)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Meine Erwartungen an einen objektiven Artikel sind höher.



U fail.


----------



## Altbier (27. November 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> U fail.



Nein, einige Einwände die er bringt sind durchaus berechtigt. Einen "fail" kann man ihm nun wirklich nicht unterstellen.


----------



## Dalmus (27. November 2008)

Altbier schrieb:


> Nein, einige Einwände die er bringt sind durchaus berechtigt. Einen "fail" kann man ihm nun wirklich nicht unterstellen.


Auslegungssache. Ich hätte ihm auch einen Platz im failboat reserviert.
Humor ist halt doch Geschmackssache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altbier (27. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Humor ist halt doch Geschmackssache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Punkt geht an Dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snabog (27. November 2008)

Die Frage die sich stellt ist, aus welchem Blickwinkel man den Artikel betrachtet.

Für einen WoW-Spieler mag der Artikel amüsant uns spitzfindig geschrieben sein.

Aber aus jemandes Perspektive dessen Erfahrungen mit WoW sich auf die übliche "Panikmache" der Medien beschränkt
wird genau das Bild entstehen das Dracocephalus anspricht.

Und ich behaupte jetzt ganz unsachlich, dass die WoW Spieler einen geringeren Anteil der Leser eines Kulturteils ausmachen werden als die Nicht-WoW Spieler.

Als kleines Beispiel möchte ich kurz die Sketch-Comedy Serie "Switch" anführen, in der immer eine Stromberg Parodie mit Hitler vorkommt.

Ich persönlich finde das sehr lustig, habe aber schon entsetze Reaktionen von Leuten mitbekommen, die Deutschen Texte nicht verstehen können.

Ich möchte jetzt die genannte Serie nicht diskutieren aber meine Aussage ist, dass den Inhalt eines Textes, eines Gesprächs, eines Film der Empfänger bestimmt. Insofern sind Dracocephalus Einwürfe berechtigt und können nicht mit einem "U fail" einfach so abgespeißt werden


----------



## Chim3r4 (27. November 2008)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Nur weil ein Artikel nicht abgrundtief schlecht und einseitig ist, muß er noch nicht gefeiert werden. Ja, es liest sich ganz nett und man muß ab und an mal schmunzeln, weil ......



Schöner Post. Kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Muss allerdings noch erweitern:
Das Looten des klebrigen Spinnnenbeins zum Schluss ist mir hängen geblieben. Das hat auch bei 2 vorpostern ein seltsames gefühl ausgelöst. Bei mir auch. und ich glaube, zu wissen, warum. 

Der Priester, der seine Familie vernachlässigt hat, tötet mit dem Autor ja noch die Spinne und danach verschwindet er. Gelöscht. 
ich denke, dass die Aussage hier ist: "Schau mal, was du alles erreichst im WoW. Und letztenendes ist es gar nichts wert. Du zerhaust deine Familie, weil du immer nur zockst und übrig bleibt ein klebriges Spinnenbein" 

Is schwer, auszudrücken, aber ich denke, dass der Autor einfach nur betonen will, dass es ein Spiel ist und es absolut nichts wert ist. 
Ich hoffe, man kann meinen Punkt verstehen. 

BTW: nichts gegen den schreibstil. hab mit schlimmeren texten zu tun, wenn ich meinen freien um mich schare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altbier (27. November 2008)

<klugscheiss>Mir kommt da irgendwie wieder das Sender-Empfänger-Modell aus der Kommunikationstheorie in den Kopf.</klugscheiss> :-)

Ausschlaggebend für die Interpretation des Artikels ist der Kontext des Empfängers. Hier im Forum also der geneigte Zocker. Ausschlaggebend für die richtige Deutung der Intention hinter dem Artikel ist der Kontext des Autors. Wie er es am Ende genau gemeint haben könnte kann man also nur herausfinden, wenn man den Kontext des Autors kennt. Eine gemeinsame Grundlage zwischen den Leuten hier im Forum und dem Autor existiert meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls nicht.

Verdammt, ist mir gerade langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. November 2008)

Snabog schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt die genannte Serie nicht diskutieren aber meine Aussage ist, dass den Inhalt eines Textes, eines Gesprächs, eines Film der Empfänger bestimmt. Insofern sind Dracocephalus Einwürfe berechtigt und können nicht mit einem "U fail" einfach so abgespeißt werden


Ich mag den Artikel eigentlich gar nicht zerreden, analysieren, interpretieren, aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln usw.
Dafür ist er einfach viel zu schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dennoch möchte ich an der Stelle anmerken, daß DecxX nicht etwa bravorös einen Fullquote mit anschließendem "U fail" hingelegt hat, sondern einen essentiellen Satz aus Dracocephalus zitierte.
Schau ihn Dir nochmal genau an.
Beschränkt allein auf diesen einen Satz kommt man imho kaum umhin das "U fail" zu unterstreichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snabog (27. November 2008)

Gut zugegeben den Anspruch objektiv zu sein erhebt der Artikel nicht und deswegen muss er es auch nicht sein.

Ich will auch nix übermäßig zerpflücken und analysieren.
Ich kann nur die Euphorie nicht verstehen wenn einmal ein etwas veröffentlicht wird, was nicht total negativ klingt.

Wie gesagt ich habe über den Artikel genau so geschmunzelt wie alle anderen hier.
Es ist nur der bittere Nachgeschmack geblieben, dass viele die WoW nicht kennen und verstehen, das ganze etwas anders sehen


----------



## Lisaya (27. November 2008)

Ein schöner Artikel, der mir die Arbeitszeit gerad ein wenig geraubt, aber mich auch zum Lächeln gebracht hat. Mal eine ganz andere Entspannung ...

Irgendwie erkennt man sich wieder, in ganz vielen verschiedenen Bereichen.
Als ich zum ersten Mal LFM BRT 1 DD mit CC oder ähnliches gelesen habe, war ich einfach nur total verwirrt und hatte nicht die geringste Ahnung, für was das stehen würde. Das ging wohl den meisten so.

Von dem Schreibstil und den Formulierungen brauch ich gar nicht reden - grandios, ironisch, nachfragend - hat mich wirklich begeistert. Genauso sehr, dass WoW nicht als Killerspiel ausgelegt wurde, wie das typisch der Fall ist.

Gerne mehr davon, wäre schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (27. November 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> An der Stelle musste ich dann herzhaft lachen.


hehe^^


----------



## Robbsyn (27. November 2008)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Nur weil ein Artikel nicht abgrundtief schlecht und einseitig ist, muß er noch nicht gefeiert werden.



Das ist richtig im Prinzip; in diesem Fall wird der Artikel aber zu Recht mehrheitlich gelobt, obwohl er - wie du richtig erkennst durachaus auch kritisch mit dem Thema umgeht, wenn auch nicht volle Breitseite. 



> Ja, es liest sich ganz nett und man muß ab und an mal schmunzeln, weil man das eine oder andere so ähnlich auch schon erlebt hat. Dennoch hinterläßt er einen bitteren Nachgeschmack (und das nicht wegen des klebrigen Spinnenbeins), denn der Fokus aller Ironie liegt auf negativen Dingen: schlechte Rechtschreibung, Zeitfresser, Gewalt, tumbe Namen, doofe Gegner etc.



Ich darf das ergänzen, denn du denkst hier imo zu kurz. Der bittere Nachgeschmack kommt nicht wegen der "Ironie auf negativen Dingen", sondern weil ich - und sehr viele andere hier - mich trotz all dem Humor und "ich erkenne mich wieder"-Gefühl auch ertappt fühlen. Ertappt, weil hier jemand kommt und auf sehr einfühlsame Weise beschriebt, was in einem Spieler in dieser Welt vorgehen mag, und weil er es so tut, dass man nicht das Gefühl bekommt, er möchte jemanden eins auswischen, sondern, indem er selbst in dieser Welt bei sich selbst bestimmte Dinge zu beobachten beginnt, die ihm Spaß machen oder wie er schreibt "Sehnsucht" bereiten. Und außerdem ist der Kerl selbstironisch, sieht es sogar ein, dass die Rechtschreibung der Bedeutung nicht im Wege steht ("Chat-Stasi")

Insofern stimmt auch deine folgende Aussage nicht ganz:



> Einzig vielleicht der Hinweis, daß sich auch die Deppen bei WoW für die US-Wahlen interessieren, scheint positiv zu sein, aber selbst da folgen dann wieder Zitate, die die WoWler als tumbe Höhlenmenschen dastehen lassen.



Du reduzierst nämlich, um dein Argument zu stärken, dabei spricht der Autor auch von seinem Gildenbeitritt, von der Dynamik der Welt, von der befriedigenden Spielmechanik, alles "positive" Dinge, um bei der schwarz-weiß Malerei zu bleiben. 

Leider hast du auch über den Autor nicht recherchiert, ich werde dir die Mühe abnehmen, um dein nächstes leider wieder unzureichendes Argument aus dem Raum zu nehmen.



> Der erste Fehler des Autoren war, sich gar nicht wirklich auf all das einlassen zu wollen. Wer noch nie im Leben ein Rollenspiel gespielt hat, sei es nun Pen&Paper, Tabletop, LARP oder solo am PC. Wer sich wenig bis kaum im Bereich der Fantasy auskennt, sich dafür nicht wirklich interessiert. Wer das Prinzip, sich in einen Charakter zu versetzen, nicht kennt und versteht. Ja, für den ist WoW ein eher schlechter Einstieg, da es zumindest gesundes Halbwissen voraussetzt.



Klick mal nämlich auf den Link hier: Fluch vergangener Zeiten
Und du wirst feststellen, dass der Autor sich also nicht nur gut auskennt im Fantasy-Bereich, sondern bereits mindestens eine Publikation für Das Schwarze Auge unter seinem Namen laufen hat. 

Und dann noch eine Sache, die ich anders sehe: einer unserer Vorposter hat bereits den Arsenal-Link des Charakters gepostet und siehe da...



> Man hätte einen PR-Realm wählen können, wo solche Namen und OOC-Chats gemeldet werden können. Aber genau dieses Vorurteil wollte man ja bestätigt haben.



... ist auch nicht mehr tragbar, da Der Mithrilorden ein RP-Realm ist und der Autor eigentlich sogar noch einen Grund mehr gehabt hätte, "negativ" zu sein, da ihm die gesammelte Mißkommunikation also auch soagr auf einem RP-Server begegnet ist, wo so was ja nieeeee vorkommt. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch - ich liebe dieses Spiel und mir ist es relativ Wurscht, was darüber geschrieben wird. Dieser Artikel aber trifft den Kern so grandios, dass ich wirklich alle Hüte nehmen würde, wenn ich gerade mehr als meinen einen tragen würde.


----------



## Azddel (27. November 2008)

Robbsyn schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch - ich liebe dieses Spiel und mir ist es relativ Wurscht, was darüber geschrieben wird. Dieser Artikel aber trifft den Kern so grandios, dass ich wirklich alle Hüte nehmen würde, wenn ich gerade mehr als meinen einen tragen würde.



Exakt. Manch einer scheint zu glauben, dass die Wahrheit entweder schwarz oder weiß ist - und vergisst darüber das wunderhübsche Grau. Was Stanisic in seinem Text unternimmt, ist ja ausdrücklich ein Selbstversuch. Er selbst und WoW, sonst nichts. Und das kommt tatsächlich sehr gut rüber. Meinungsmache wird hier gar nicht betrieben. Der Autor schildert, was er sieht und erfährt und fühlt, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.
Eine Analyse der gesellschaftlichen/sozialen Wirkung von WoW will der Artikel, wie von manchen hier anscheinend angenommen, überhaupt nicht sein und kann es auch niemals sein. Dafür wäre dann tatsächlich sehr viel mehr (Zeit)Aufwand vonnöten

Auch ich ziehe meinem Hut vor einem gut geschriebenen Text, der einiges an Wahrheit offenlegt.


----------



## deHaar (27. November 2008)

Geschrieben hat der Herr sehr überzeugend, ist er doch auch Schriftsteller! 
Gespielt hat er wahrscheinlich eher dilettantisch… 
Mach doch mal einer nen Video, in dem er auf irgendeinem BG 20 Leute nacheinander/gleichzeitig killt und schicke er es dem Autor des Artikels, ob der dann auch lobende oder begeisterte Worte übrig hat?


----------



## smokeyyyy (27. November 2008)

jojo ma fett aus stevos block abgegummelt und hier gepostet und lorbeeren eingeheimst. Loser.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. November 2008)

deHaar schrieb:


> Geschrieben hat der Herr sehr überzeugend, ist er doch auch Schriftsteller!
> Gespielt hat er wahrscheinlich eher dilettantisch…
> *Mach doch mal einer nen Video, in dem er auf irgendeinem BG 20 Leute nacheinander/gleichzeitig killt und schicke er es dem Autor des Artikels, ob der dann auch lobende oder begeisterte Worte übrig hat?*



Entweder steh ich fett aufm Schlauch oder es ist ein gepflegtes HÄÄÄÄ???? fällig?

der Zusammnhang will mir nun so gar nicht einleuchten ??


----------



## Azddel (27. November 2008)

deHaar schrieb:


> Geschrieben hat der Herr sehr überzeugend, ist er doch auch Schriftsteller!
> Gespielt hat er wahrscheinlich eher dilettantisch&#8230;
> Mach doch mal einer nen Video, in dem er auf irgendeinem BG 20 Leute nacheinander/gleichzeitig killt und schicke er es dem Autor des Artikels, ob der dann auch lobende oder begeisterte Worte übrig hat?


 
Muss man das jetzt verstehen? Und gespielt haben wird er eben wie ein WoW-Neueinsteiger. Wo ist da das Problem? Er schreibt ja keinen Level-Guide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im Gegenteil, diese Sicht von außen ermöglicht es ihm erst, in einer Form über das Spiel zu schreiben, die einem langjährigen Spieler gar nicht mehr möglich wäre.


----------



## smokeyyyy (27. November 2008)

ich kille nur wenn es sich lohnt, also 20+ auf einmal. Anders bleibt ja der spaß aus... aso ich spiele defwarri, damit es nicht ganz so einfach ist, schließlich bin ich ja der absolute obergosu und die andern haben ja eh alle voll kein plan unso

~.+   hört ihr euch reden?


----------



## Morphes (27. November 2008)

cardiac86 schrieb:


> Himmlischer Artikel. Bloß versteht man ihn wohl nur, wenn man das Spiel selber spielt.



Ich verstehs nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gehts jetzt darum das es *immer *was zu tun gibt und somit die Leute fesselt?


----------



## DecxX (27. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Dennoch möchte ich an der Stelle anmerken, daß DecxX nicht etwa bravorös einen Fullquote mit anschließendem "U fail" hingelegt hat, sondern einen essentiellen Satz aus Dracocephalus zitierte.



*cheer*
Jemand, der mitdenkt <3

Ich hätte meinen ersten "u fail" Beitrag nirgends passender anbringen können, als hier =)


----------



## etmundi (27. November 2008)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Meine Erwartungen an einen objektiven Artikel sind höher.
> 
> D.




Feuilletonbeiträge zeichnen sich häufig durch eine meinungsbetonte Schreibweise aus. Meist wird subjektiv beurteilt oder interpretiert, der Autor legt seine Sichtweise dar.


Wie oft denn noch : Feuilleton


----------



## Milivoje (27. November 2008)

ich habe kürzlich einen artikel im feuilleton des sz zur neuen guns'n'roses platte gelesen.... habe die hälfte nicht verstanden....


----------



## Azddel (27. November 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:


> ich habe kürzlich einen artikel im feuilleton des sz zur neuen guns'n'roses platte gelesen.... habe die hälfte nicht verstanden....



Willst du das dem Artikel anlasten oder dir selbst?


----------

